# Trying out new style and needs crit...



## Molotov (Oct 1, 2008)

Figured I would try something new with this new story I just written not too long ago. Been meaning to write it earlier, but have been busy with other things. There's even a song I included to listen to while reading it, may want to turn up the speakers for it though.

This is the link if anyone is interesting in reading something lengthy-ish and calming (for once) from me.


----------

